# Texas public lands



## Rfortson (Dec 31, 2013)

Is bow hunting on public lands the same as duck hunting? First time trying to bow hunt wouldn't mind going to public lands. Any input would be great.


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

Well, I don't duck hunt, so I don't know how they do it on public.
All I can tell you, is get the APH permit, get the maps, and hit the woods. Find a likely spot and start hunting.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Get the public hunting lands permit. The maps are on TPWD website. Then research there are also public lands that are not on the map.
I have a 150" 11pt and a 160" 15pt both shot on public land with a bow....in December (which is rifle season).


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

There a bunch of people that bow hunt public lands. I strictly bow hunt year round, I put the gun up about 7 years ago.

I will say it is the toughest hunting but the most satisfying of anything I have done. My only advice is to scout and scout some more. I promise the more the more time you spend walking and paying attention you will eventually be successful. I hunt in the Sam Houston mainly and in the past 4 years I have found places where I see no one. No cars, no tracks, nothing. That has taken me a long time to get this point. I also believe in getting in the woods not just going in 100 yards and setting up.

I never use flagging tape and get in early and get out late.

Many, many, hours spent on stand without seeing a thing. I feel it is the closest to natural hunting as you can get.

Good luck buddy!


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

*Public land hunts*

X2
Try big Thicket next year free permits and plenty of acres to hunt. Scout and scout some more. I have hunted big Thicket Preserve past 8 years with only squirrel hunters early season but few deer hunters once season starts .

[
QUOTE=manwitaplan;15649865]There a bunch of people that bow hunt public lands. I strictly bow hunt year round, I put the gun up about 7 years ago.

I will say it is the toughest hunting but the most satisfying of anything I have done. My only advice is to scout and scout some more. I promise the more the more time you spend walking and paying attention you will eventually be successful. I hunt in the Sam Houston mainly and in the past 4 years I have found places where I see no one. No cars, no tracks, nothing. That has taken me a long time to get this point. I also believe in getting in the woods not just going in 100 yards and setting up.

I never use flagging tape and get in early and get out late.

Many, many, hours spent on stand without seeing a thing. I feel it is the closest to natural hunting as you can get.

Good luck buddy![/QUOTE]


----------



## Bassdeer (Dec 31, 2015)

*Big T*

That's alot of woods


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Do not forget about the Fed wildlife refuge esp.Laguna Atacosa/Aransas..Both require a small fee..But its a cheap date..Sketters Rattlebugs and gaters are side benefit...


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

And now is a great time to scout since it's still cool and there is a lot of buck sign still left in the woods. Even if that particular buck was shot, other bucks will pick up similar locations and trails for a variety of reasons... mostly because of does. I prefer to do all my scouting now through spring, and then after than leave them alone and just show up in my stand without walking around it the week or several months before the hunt. You'll see a lot more deer. I hunt public land in the national forrest (no permit required), and like the others have said the Type 2 public lands permit is a good option as well. It will take some time to scout several properties but you can find some good stuff.


----------

